# total knees and hips



## jessieindiego (Nov 3, 2011)

I need help with coding for intrethecal narcotics through the spine, one of the dr's i code for does this and says that he should get a code for this..

when sending in his billing he indicates:
 total knee-27447
 femoral blk cont.-64448
 sciatic blk- 64445
 and intrathecal- so i am wondering is this 62311?


----------



## dwaldman (Nov 3, 2011)

Single injection I agree would be 62311, would need 59 if for post op pain management on this code and 64448, 64445 Does the documentation have separate procedure notes for the three procedures? To bill alll three the documentation of the procedures would have to be clear----Why is he listing the TKA code?


----------



## jessieindiego (Nov 4, 2011)

he is submitting tka since thats the prime procedure being performed it will go out under the asa code 01402, and the injections sepereate w/ mod 59


----------



## missyah20 (Nov 8, 2011)

Is he doing the surgery under a General Anesthesia?  If the mode of anesthesia is one of the blocks mentioned above then it would not be separately billable.


----------



## jessieindiego (Nov 21, 2011)

yes it's general....the blocks are for postop pain control.


----------

